# Shifa College Of Medicine Test 2016-17



## noor9999 (Dec 8, 2014)

I wanted to ask people who have given Shifa's test last year or the people who've gotten in about studying for this test.Can someone tell me from which books to prepare Fsc or SAT2? specially the maths part i heard it was difficult..Is the test conceptual? From where did the questions came last year? some tips for time management? and minimum %to get in without interview? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Loser12 (Mar 9, 2014)

Its majorly fsc based . So prepare through the fsc books and papers


----------



## aleena123456 (Aug 29, 2016)

hey can u let me know tht should i go for punjab board fsc books or any other fsc course books??


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

Study from both FSC and the SAT II, the test last year had bio completely from FSC, and the physics and chemistry was a mix of FSC and SAT II/ A Level type. There werent any really difficult concept type questions, they were tough to attempt though.
For time management, do the questions you know first, do the ones you dont know in the end. 
Last year's last % wise admission with the interview included was 72.29%

- - - Updated - - -

I've heard federal covers all the FSC courses throughout Pakistan majorly, so i guess use that. But to be honest, they make questions from concepts covered in all the FSC courses, so any FSC board book should be fine


----------



## noor9999 (Dec 8, 2014)

so did you get in Lostinlife?


----------



## aleena123456 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks a ton.


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

Yess, almost done with 1st year.


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

Remember to give the entry test for ISB medical colleges cause without it you won't be eligible to apply to Shifa. It's a new ruling by PMDC, forms are available on the NTS site.


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

SaadAhmed said:


> Remember to give the entry test for ISB medical colleges cause without it you won't be eligible to apply to Shifa. It's a new ruling by PMDC, forms are available on the NTS site.


I am amazed yar
test will be conducted by szabmu through nts and u r saying that it is necessary to take isb med college test???

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

It's that time of the year again.  Goodluck with your entrance exams people!


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

In accordance with PMDC regulations District exams have to be given in order to apply to any and all colleges part of said District. Like UHS regulates the districts of Punjab, SZABMU as of this year regulates the Federal Capital.


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes guys make sure that you all do appear in NTS Screening test otherwise you will not be able to get in any medical college within Islamabad.


----------



## Shaiza (Aug 15, 2016)

How do we register for the NTS screening test? When will it be held?


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

tbh i dont like shifa too high


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Can someone tell me if there is a reason many of the topics in syllabus exactly match chapter titles from Sindh board or did they just write topic titles? There is no geometrical optics in KPK books but in Sindh books. 

There are a couple of topics such as, alternating current and nuclear physics that are not included in syllabus so do we have to prepare for those as well?


----------



## mariiqur (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi how was everyones test yesterday? What did you think of it?


----------

